
The Social Media Hive Mind - teddyh
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/156806516721/the-social-media-hive-mind
======
zump
I also see this 'Tweet unavailable' issue, with people I have not blocked. I
wish Twitter would fix their shit so people wouldn't launch into insane
conspiracy theories.

------
giis
I started following Scott Adams after reading his book. He is right about it.
Few hours back some tweet from him was mentioned as 'unavailable' . I didn't
bother much. After reading above post, I went back to check again, its
appearing on his home page and its not on my feed. I can see his tweets before
and after tweets. But this one is missing!

